# Audio Advantage SRM vs UA-1EX



## BRAC (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello,

Which of these two soundcards would be better(easier) to use with Vista 64-bit and REW. Or, is there another cheaper/better option I should be considering? I will be using a Radio Shack SLM 33-2055 as the mic.

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

There are 64 bit drivers for the Turtle Beach SRM card, but their site shows some concerns here.

The UA-1EX shows a driver for the 64 bit, and I don't see any concerns.

There always seems to be bugs in the 64 bit drivers of so many devices, it's hard to say what will work and what won't. 

If the drivers are good, REW will be fine.

brucek


----------

